# Buffet Serving Table



## vans (May 13, 2010)

I'm planning to build two Buffet Seving Table's

Dimension's are 12' long,3' wide and 3' tall, I plan to use casters so cart will be mobile.

I am running some T&G walnut in random width's to side, solid surface top, I also plan to install sliding doors along one side

Question- I am not sure how to construct carcass at this lenght, I could construct frame and wrap or possibly build 3-4 boxes and connect with some type of frame underneath to carry

This will be used in a commercial dining facilty and it has to be strong

Suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You could build 2 - 6' cabinets, or, 3 - 4' cabinets, or, 4 - 3' cabinets that bolt together. Casters would be installed on each cabinet (or where two cabinets are bolted together). You could make a frame to drop in the cabinets, like an "L" from 2x4's or 2x6's, and using "T" nuts bolt the cabinets to each other, and to the frame. You would still need multiple casters. You would have to clad the frame with whatever veneer is used on the cabinets.

Depending on materials, and finish, what were you planning for a 3'x12' countertop?












 









.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Modular???*

Since this is in a commercial facility does cosmetics come into play?
If so, you may want to consider a single heavily constructed frame for the bottom that allows the two or three components for the tables ( as cabinetman suggests ) to rest or sit in. This way your frame can be as solid as you need without having to have a overly beefy cabinet. Build a single or multi-piece top to match the cabinets.
Making it modular may even help in transportation from the shop to the finial destination.


----------



## vans (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I really like the idea of setting cabinets on a base.

I plan to use Formica Solid Surface for tops, I'm working with an interior designer and a Guest Servivce manager designing this cart. 

Asthetics are very important, as this cart will be placed in a new dining/conference facility I just completed. The new building is LEED Certified, we actually harvested 80,000 ' of lumber off the property where buiding is located, lumber was used for interior trim, ceilings are T&G Tulip, Walnut trim, Maple wall siding

I have some walnut left over that I plan to run in to random width T&G to use on sides of table, I made some display cabinets using same material and they turned out nice, fits well with decor of buiding
I could construct cabinets out of sheet material and set on base as you guys mentioned, then apply siding to finish

Tables will need to be portable and I figured using at least 6 casters 

Thanks

Jon


----------

